# Remote Mount BOV? Large pics



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I am going to remotely mount my BOV. Has this been done (I'm sure it has) and what kind of tubing do I need to use to go from the BOV to the Intake post turbo pipe. Same for BOV to intake pre turbo pipe.

Here are some pics of generally where I have to mount it.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

The respose of the blow off valve will change and not be as sensitive.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's only going to be 3" away. I don't believe that is going to be a problem.

Now to the question I actually asked


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This has been done, in fact HS does soemthing similar on their new 1.6 turbo setup. You can use the pvc reinforced hose from the hardware store as it is more resistant to being crushed.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks very much. I have to go get a pipe barb from somewhere around here. I can't find a 1" pipe barb anywhere that is metal. All the ones that are big are plastic and any smaller won't help neither


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just to tell you guys I have this thing installed. I am making a full write up in the Z31 section of the forums. Keep looking there. The write up should be done Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Crappy pic yes I know but this is all I can get for right now.


----------

